# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Error mensajes

## magicshare

Hay un error con la cantidad de mensajes, al parecer siempre me queda en el mismo numero.

----------


## Coloclom

Tienes un total de 26 mensajes y en tu contador aparecen 16, no me he parado a contarlos, pero me imagino que los 10 que no se te han anotado al contandor quizá se deban a que hay secciones donde los mensajes no cuentan y habrás posteado allí.

De todos modos, salvo para solicitar el acceso a la secreta, el número de mensajes es poco importante.

Y en el caso de que tu preocupación sea, el no sumar los mensajes necesarios para solicitar el acceso al área secreta, no tienes más que contantar con nosotros cuando te hayas postulado.

Un saludo

----------


## magic_7

Coloclom, ahora que sale el tema me gustaria preguntarte si hay que alcanzar un número concreto de mensajes para solicitar el acceso al área secreta

----------


## Coloclom

Hola magic 7, podría responder tu pregunta, pero eso me encadenaría a tener que responder futuras preguntas que seguro llegarían.

Sin necesidad de utilizar el buscador, en el subforo de las postulaciones al área secreta está explicado.

No me molesta tu pregunta y no me supondría poblema responderla, pero hemos de darnos cuenta del tamaño del foro en el que estamos y la cantidad de palabras que en él hay escritas y que perfectamente podrían ser omitidas.

Tomate la molestia de buscar dicho hilo, y si no lo encuentras me envías un mp y yo te explico todo lo que quieras saber respecto a las postulaciones para el área secreta, pero como te comento, antes intenta encontrarlo.

Un saludo

----------


## Ming

ts... Magic, sin que nos vea Coloclom...




> Hola compañero, para solicitar el acceso al área secreta hay que postularse en un hilo creado expresamente para ello, que por el momento no lo tenemos activo. Lo activamos periodicamente, de modo que tendrás que esperar.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay que reunir una serie de requisitos que por el momento no cumples, como son un áporte minimo de de mensajes de contenido en el foro abierto, o una fotografia propia en el avatar,...
> 
> Pronto se habrirá el hilo de postulaciones, pero hasta entonces sólo queda esperar.
> 
> Un saludo


 


> Un mínimo de 50 post, foto propia en el avatar, postularse en el periodo de postulación y superar las pruebas de acceso


  Lo que me ha costado encontrarlo  :117: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ntenido&page=2
  El primero  es de otro hilo... pero... como que he cerrado la ventana y paso de buscarlo de nuevo.

Suerte  :Wink1:

----------


## magic_7

ok, graxias y perdon por las molestias de verdad, no entiendo porque me meto en solicitud al area secreta y solo me salen 2 hilos y no el que pones aqui ming, de todas formas gracias y perdon

----------


## magicshare

Bueno, es que sucede que tambien me cerraron un hilo en el mercadillo porque necesito tener 50 posts, aunque me percate de que los mensajes no me los sumaba luego y por eso decidi preguntar, tambien imagine eso de que los mensajes podrian no contar pero lo raro es que solo me sumo cuando cree este hilo y nunca habia creado otro hilo antes por lo que me parecio improbable que sume solo con hilos.

Gracias por responder, saludos.

----------


## Ming

Magic ... creo que el hilo que cada vez comenta Coloclom solo lo deben de ver los moderadores o/y corrdinador ya que cada vez que lo mnciona voy a "solicitud al area secreta" y no lo veo  :Neutral: 
Por eso lo he buscado; y se ha de decir que sabiendo las palabras que había utilizado me ha costado lo suyo encontrarlo.

Espero que te sirva.

----------

